# I discovered  great music.



## veeno (Jan 13, 2012)

Owl city my god words can not describe how much i love this music.

I dont know why but i cant stop listening.


----------



## Traven V (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh yeah, I remember them, they arrived on the scene a few years back with "Fireflies". Not bad IMAO


----------



## veeno (Jan 13, 2012)

I like the song peppermint winter.


----------



## Conker (Jan 14, 2012)

That band makes me rage in all sorts of ways. God damn they are terrible.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 14, 2012)

If you like Owl City, then you're obviously not man enough to hang with this music. You should go back home and be a family man.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iof5pRAIZmw


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 14, 2012)

If your barometer of music is Owl City, yikes.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh God, Owl City .-.

The only thing I can listen to is a rendition of Firefly with cat and dog instead of person

[video=youtube;wDjIsceTHfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDjIsceTHfs[/video]


----------



## veeno (Jan 14, 2012)

Why do you guys not like it?

He is a talented man in my opinion.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 14, 2012)

The singer's voice pisses me off.


----------



## veeno (Jan 14, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> The singer's voice pisses me off.


How?

It sounds better than fucking justin beiber.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 14, 2012)

Fireflies was a pretty good song. My Mom used to love it.


----------



## veeno (Jan 14, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Fireflies was a pretty good song. My Mom used to love it.


Thnk you.

Atleast someone agrees with me.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 14, 2012)

I discovered great music too today
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67PNgvlX92Q


----------



## triage (Jan 14, 2012)

you can do a lot better than owl city.
just saying.


----------



## veeno (Jan 14, 2012)

triage said:


> you can do a lot better than owl city.
> just saying.


Well i think the mellow music is a better change from the death metal i listen to.

Not that i dont like death metal.


----------



## Plantar (Jan 14, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I discovered great music too today
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67PNgvlX92Q


Holy shit, this is awesome. I love Eastern inspired music.

I found awesome music a year ago and it's stuck with me ever since. It helps me focus and I think the OP might be able to enjoy it maybe.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDSsYMJDP-0


----------



## Alstor (Jan 14, 2012)

veeno said:


> How?
> 
> It sounds better than fucking justin beiber.


That's about as good as outsinging a plant.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 14, 2012)

Crocodile said:


> Holy shit, this is awesome. I love Eastern inspired music.
> 
> I found awesome music a year ago and it's stuck with me ever since. It helps me focus and I think the OP might be able to enjoy it maybe.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDSsYMJDP-0


Best of all, most of the newer albums are free to download. Albeit the site is in russian and creepy in every way:<


----------



## Plantar (Jan 14, 2012)

I wouldn't have looked if you didn't mention it. Thanks! Downloading some stuff.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 14, 2012)

Crocodile said:


> I wouldn't have looked if you didn't mention it. Thanks! Downloading some stuff.


No probs. Downloading all I can myself too


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 14, 2012)

veeno said:


> the death metal i listen to.



I like you.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 14, 2012)

As long as the death metal you listen to isn't mindless screaming/shouting/growling I'm okay with it


----------



## veeno (Jan 14, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I like you.


I take it you like death metal?


----------



## veeno (Jan 14, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> As long as the death metal you listen to isn't mindless screaming/shouting/growling I'm okay with it


That is exactly what it is.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 14, 2012)

I used to love Death Metal, but then I discovered Black Metal. Which I think is a lot better now, but DM (Tech DM and Symphonic DM) are fantastic genres.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 14, 2012)

veeno said:


> Well i think the mellow music is a better change from the death metal i listen to.
> 
> Not that i dont like death metal.



You try melodic death metal o:


----------



## Larry (Jan 14, 2012)

I discovered great music yesterday.
[video=youtube;qs1bG6BIYlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs1bG6BIYlo[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 14, 2012)

This is a fuck ton better than Owl City. Just saying.


----------



## Traven V (Jan 14, 2012)

veeno said:


> Well i think the mellow music is a better change from the death metal i listen to.
> 
> Not that i dont like death metal.


Lol, I hear you. I just try to switch things up from time to time myself.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 15, 2012)

veeno said:


> How?
> 
> It sounds better than fucking justin beiber.


Justin Beiber's voice pisses me off, too.
I can be pissed off by more than one thing.

And he just sounds kind of pussy and whiny.
I like soft music, but I don't like pussy singing.

And I don't mean I like screaming, either, because I fucking hate that shit even more.
I just like them to put a little power into their voice.


----------



## Conker (Jan 15, 2012)

veeno said:


> Why do you guys not like it?
> 
> He is a talented man in my opinion.


His music is just boring. I don't care for his vocal capabilities either.


----------

